# BB Superbirds



## Shooter271 (May 5, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how well these hold up? Do you think they are worth the extra $ over the regular BB bumpers? Thanks.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 2 superbirds and I sometimes have a problem keeping the wings on them. They are ok but I rarely ever use them - mainly just use the bumpers.

Andy


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes they hold up fine. They don't shoot quite as far as a bumper, but very close. Dogs seem to like them and they float great. Gives good visibility in the grass too.
I've found that wide, and multiple (three) cable wire ties work well. Top, middle and end and tighten them down, especially the center one.
Duct tape can also help hold the wings on.

Buy a couple and try them out.


----------

